# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Freelance 3D Printing

## coreystone11

It's time you start printing models for others, and getting paid in the process. Right now, we are in the process of attaining freelance printers so that when we start mass marketing, we have a community of printers (as yourself) to provide services.

Solidmakes is an outsourcing marketplace allowing freelance 3D printers to offer their services to those looking to have 3D models manufactured. By allowing Users and Freelance Printers to connect and interact, you get exactly what you are looking for, at a very competitive price. Entrepreneur working on your prototype? Hobbyist building your next creation? Need more personalized services? Let's get started...

Don't forget to check out our Marketplace, where you can print your own models, jazz them up, and sell them to the public. We aren't asking for you design and printing ourselves, but instead allowing you to have full control.

logo1.2.png

----------

